# Tricky's holiday train show



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

For those living in the Los Angeles area, ads in the LA Times are touting "A Holiday Festival of Trains," a "whistling wonderland of amazing model and toy trains, displayed in quaint holiday villages, snow-covered mountain passes and picturesque countrysides." There's a photo of a Bachmann diamond stacker in the ad, so we can expect large scale, as well as American Flyer, Polar Express, and Thomas the Tank Engine and a "huge, breathtaking, LEGO train city." It's all taking place through January 10 at the Richard Nixon Presidential Library in Yorba Linda. Sounds like fun for folks from both sides of the aisle.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Also on display is Ward Kimball's Chloe. Ward was one of the "grand old men" of Disney's original animators. Chloe was one of two full-size steam locos Kimball ran on his property in San Gabriel, CA.


----------

